# Intel Core i5 4th generation Under 52K



## invisiblebond (Dec 25, 2013)

1) What is your budget? 
-Rs 48-52K

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer? 
-Preferable 15" but wouldn't mind 16" screen

3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
-casual gamer, Office and Productivity Software, Video Chat and Conference

4)Screen resolution
-1080p (Full HD) if it will fit into the budget

5)Battery back up
-extended (5-7hrs)

6)Purchase place
-Well flipkart won't accept Pincode

Intel Core i5 4th generation model. Thank you


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 25, 2013)

What do you want exactly? CPU or MB? Overclocking or not? Please specify.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 25, 2013)

fill these *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/156722-questionnaire-laptop-notebook-purchase.html


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 25, 2013)

In India, the 4th gen i5 version available are of ULV type, which is worse than 3rd gen intel i5 mobile version. In general mobile version has better performance over ULV ones. 

So, for 52k, best option is Samsung NP550P5C S06IN.

Samsung NP550P5C-S06IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) vs Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-380463) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) vs HP Pavilion M4-1003TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph): Compare Computers: F

Note: The Samsung & Lenovo ones are available cheaper locally


----------



## invisiblebond (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank you anupam_pb for the suggestion 

Hreat review of Intel haswell processor "*reduce power consumption without compromising** performance"*



anupam_pb said:


> In India, the 4th gen i5 version available are of ULV type, which is worse than 3rd gen intel i5 mobile version. In general mobile version has better performance over ULV ones.
> 
> So, for 52k, best option is Samsung NP550P5C S06IN.
> 
> ...




Thank you rijinpk1 for the link  



rijinpk1 said:


> fill these *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/156722-questionnaire-laptop-notebook-purchase.html



Apology bavusani



bavusani said:


> What do you want exactly? CPU or MB? Overclocking or not? Please specify.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 25, 2013)

invisiblebond said:


> Please suggest Intel Core i5 4th generation model. Thank you



So you joined in 2008. Remained underground and aloof from the tech world and suddenly want us to suggest you a core i5 model without letting us know eve a basic usage pattern of yours?

Can't help mate.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 25, 2013)

invisiblebond said:


> more suggestion based on Intel 4/3th generation "M" series



You really have lost touch on how to talk on a tech forum. -_-
Anyway, get yourself a Core i5 4570. Adequate for almost everything.

Or a Core i5 4670K if you want to overclock.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 25, 2013)

why didn't you answer the questionnaire??


----------



## luckyboy (Dec 25, 2013)

Go for this one

 IDEAPAD Z510 (DARK CHOCOLATE)
59-387057
4th Gen Intel® Core™ i5 4200M, 4 GB RAM, 39.6 cms (15.6") HD LED Anti-Glare (SLIM), 1 TB HDD, Nvidia N14P-GV2 DDR3 1GB, Windows 8. price- 52k


----------



## invisiblebond (Dec 25, 2013)

Sincerely apology Vyom

basic usage pattern: 
casual gamer, searching for long lasting battery life, touch screen / SSD disk (if affordable)

85% is used for work related & its ON almost 12 hours a day.



Vyom said:


> So you joined in 2008. Remained underground and aloof from the tech world and suddenly want us to suggest you a core i5 model without letting us know eve a basic usage pattern of yours?
> 
> Can't help mate.



Pl guide the model details Intel Core i5 4570 / 4670K price range { 48-52K  } 



Vyom said:


> Anyway, get yourself a Core i5 4570. Adequate for almost everything. Or a Core i5 4670K if you want to overclock.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 25, 2013)

Mate please can you please combine all your answers and put them in the questionnaire.


----------



## invisiblebond (Dec 25, 2013)

1) What is your budget? 
-Rs 48-52K

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer? 
-Preferable 15" but wouldn't mind 16" screen

3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
-casual gamer,  Office and Productivity Software, Video Chat and Conference

4)Screen resolution
-1080p (Full HD)  if it will fit into the budget

5)Battery back up
-extended (5-7hrs)

6)Purchase place
-Well flipkart won't accept Pincode


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 25, 2013)

At 52K budget,why do you want to go for i5 when you can get this beast Asus K55VM-SX086D Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) at Rs 48870.  You will get more cheaper locally.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 25, 2013)

invisiblebond said:


> 6)Purchase place
> -Well flipkart won't accept Pincode



if flipkart does not ship to you, give an address where flipkart will ship the item. when the courier guys call you to inform that the product has reached, then just tell them you will collect the same from the courier office. then goto their office and collect the item. as simple as that


----------



## invisiblebond (Dec 25, 2013)

From day one FlipKart Seller: WS Retail won't sell Notebook to Kerala |--|



rijinpk1 said:


> if flipkart does not ship to you, give an address where flipkart will ship the item. when the courier guys call you to inform that the product has reached, then just tell them you will collect the same from the courier office. then goto their office and collect the item. as simple as that


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 25, 2013)

invisiblebond said:


> From day one FlipKart Seller: WS Retail won't sell Notebook to Kerala |--|



try other websites like snapdeal, homeshop18 etc. these are reliable.


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 25, 2013)

invisiblebond said:


> From day one FlipKart Seller: WS Retail won't sell Notebook to Kerala |--|


Only your place or whole Kerala ?


----------



## invisiblebond (Dec 25, 2013)

Yes its a beast, but many are complaining about heating problem



Tarun Singh said:


> At 52K budget,why do you want to go for i5 when you can get this beast Asus K55VM-SX086D Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) at Rs 48870.  You will get more cheaper locally.



*whole Kerala -|*



Tarun Singh said:


> Only your place or whole Kerala ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 25, 2013)

luckyboy said:


> Go for this one
> 
> IDEAPAD Z510 (DARK CHOCOLATE)
> 59-387057
> 4th Gen Intel® Core™ i5 4200M, 4 GB RAM, 39.6 cms (15.6") HD LED Anti-Glare (SLIM), 1 TB HDD, Nvidia N14P-GV2 DDR3 1GB, Windows 8. price- 52k


Guys, looks like Z510 is here
IdeaPad Z510 (Dark Chocolate) | Lenovo India | The DO Store

4th gen i5 Mobile version + GT740M is a good deal, considering the current laptop market scenario

Get this one........


----------



## invisiblebond (Dec 26, 2013)

@luckyboy Missed your post, will Check It Out. Thank you



luckyboy said:


> Go for this one
> 
> IDEAPAD Z510 (DARK CHOCOLATE)
> 59-387057
> 4th Gen Intel® Core™ i5 4200M, 4 GB RAM, 39.6 cms (15.6") HD LED Anti-Glare (SLIM), 1 TB HDD, Nvidia N14P-GV2 DDR3 1GB, Windows 8. price- 52k




@anupam_pb 


anupam_pb said:


> Guys, looks like Z510 is here IdeaPad Z510 (Dark Chocolate) | Lenovo India | The DO Store
> 4th gen i5 Mobile version + GT740M is a good deal, considering the current laptop market scenario Get this one........


----------



## invisiblebond (Jan 29, 2014)

Just want to update Flipkart.com is now accepting laptop orders from Kerala 
View attachment 13417


----------



## AbhMkh (Feb 1, 2014)

Demands like "Performance" and "Good Battery Life" form a paradox. a battery life of 5-7 hrs is not possible on standard laptops, you have to get an ultrabook for that.With your budget I would recommend.

Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs.50800 Price in India - Buy Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Moon Silver Online - Dell: Flipkart.com

or

Lenovo Ideapad Z510 (59-387061) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs.52250 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Ideapad Z510 (59-387061) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Dark Chocolate Online - Lenovo: Flipkart.com

The first one will offer better battery life whereas the second one will offer better performance.


----------

